# Which breeder?



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I am interested in searching for my next Maltese and would like you all's opinion of Adura and Rhapsody.
Has anyone adopted a retired dog from them?
Did you feel they were up front?
It is such a big emotional commitment. For me and the dog.
Feel free to pm me if needed.
Thank you.


----------

